# Is water based polyurethane pigeon safe once fully dry?



## GladWingsOfDestiny (Jun 2, 2020)

Or should I not even risk it? It will be for an indoor enclosure but the enclosure will have a bit of supplemental UV light. I don't want to do anything risky at all.


----------

